# Would you know- plant ID - request



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

Hello,
Would you know the correct names for these two plants? What would be the optimum way to plant in a High ligh tank? Here are the specs: with pressurized C02, PH6.9, fertilize via EI, Eheim 2217 with an additional power head for added circulation, gravel is a # 10 Montery sand & I use Seachem gravel tablets.

Thank you


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Left one looks like Anubias barteri var. barteri. The right looks like an emersed grown melon sword (Echinodorus osiris).


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

Zapins said:


> Left one looks like Anubias barteri var. barteri. The right looks like an emersed grown melon sword (Echinodorus osiris).


Thank you 

I thought it might be a melon sward as well but I was thrown off by the color being a pale green rather than the darker ones with a bit of a purpleish hue.

Thanks again for your reply - I appreciate it


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

No problem 

Color is not very reliable for plant IDs


----------

